# Travel Log - Oregon



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 11, 2014)

*DISCLAIMER*:  I have traveled through/around/across 47 of the contiquous states in the US including DC.  I'm a people watcher and comfirmed non-flyer so my observations and opinions are just that mine!  I mean to offend no one and any dislikes posted are my perception of what I've seen.  Here is my 2nd personal review. 

*Oregon* - A little biased here it's my newly adopted home state - Likes: Friendly people, Coast Highway Astoria to Brookings, Tilamook cheese factory, Newport Aquariam, Seal Caves, Whale watching, Crater Lake, Bend, Breakfast at Cousin's Country Inn in The Dalles, Pendleton Woolen Mills, La Grande, Saturday Market & Lone Pine Farms - Eugene, Voodoo Donuts - Portland, Spruse Goose, Spirite Mountain Casino, Monte Crisco sandwich at Della's - Grants Pass, zero sales tax and of course Columbia River Gorge.  Dislikes:  Eastern Oregon drive from Bend through Burns to Ontartio, rain, road system and many of the drivers, algea & moss everywhere, lack of informational road signs, you can't make a left turn in Portland, the decision to take down the shoe tree near Juntura.

Being a little OCD, I have phobias and fears.  I'm fearful of heights, closed in places and water that I can't touch bottom.  I have reason, so beit it may be unfounded but I fear flying (combine acrophobia, claustrophobia and real incidents).  My wife is a water sign so 'our' decision to move to Oregon helped satisfy her wants more than mine.  I like the desert and old west genre.  I remember in the 80's standing along the old defunct trans-continental railroad bed in northern Utah looking out into the vastness of sage, jackrabbits and rattlesnakes thinking 'How cool this would be if I was back in the 1800's riding my horse, packing my six-shooter and sleeping under the stars.'  I loved westerns, still do.  My cap guns went on just after my diaper (or so my mother said).  John Wayne was my hero, Jeremiah Johnson is one of my favorite movies.  I grew up with Hopalong Cassidy, The Lone Ranger, Roy Rogers and at one time thought Custer was a good guy.  Never did connect up that 'Nellie Bell' (Pat Brady's Jeep) was out of place historically.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 11, 2014)

Thousands of Hippies migrated from Haight Ashbury during the 70's - 80's and settled in Oregon.  They came for The Rajneesh movement and after he and his cronies deserted them they assimulated into the local communities and become productive citzens.  I feel that most of them became city planners and DOT employees.  How else could you take a task of planning a route from point A to point B and make it an adventure.  I can imagine some of the planning meetings, 'Hey let's put a groovy road here man, and we'll make it go this way and that with no signs.'  

If you don't believe that there is a large population of tie-dyed-in-the-wool former hippies here just take a trip to Veneta during the Oregon Country Fair held each year for the last 45+ years.  Only don't bring your minor children, it's a free love, clothing optional beer fest, the residents sell space on their front lawns for the tents and campers that arrive for the festivities.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 11, 2014)

I grew up and went to high school 20 minutes south of the Haight Ashbury. Sooo many of my friends left CA for Oregon after graduation in `68-mostly because of their experiences hanging out in the Haight in `67-the Summer of Love. My hubby (then fiancé) left for boot camp May of `67 and I broke my leg in a motorcycle accident a week later,so I spent the Summer of Love laid up with a hip to toe cast lol. And no boyfriend around to drive me around. Otherwise I might have ended up there too. But most of my friends have all ended up staying there. My bff is a Vet there-left at age 20 to go to Vet school there and finally graduate at age 48 lol. Just had a stroke 2 weeks ago and now is going to sell her clinic and wants to move here by me in CA-Oregon is too damp for her arthritis and she vacationed at this lake as a kid so she wants to move here. As far as the rest of my friends that moved there,they are musicians,carpenters,cabinet makers,bus drivers,City workers,one works in a hospital as a secretary,one is a vet tech,one is an accountant but used to own an RV Park there. My exboyfriend was a logger but died in a car wreck back in the early 80`s. So they really run the gamut as far as occupations. And really,I guess because of living in Oregon all these years,I am always surprised at how politically conservative most of them turned out to be lol!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh,and two of my sisters that live here bought a winery there and a friend of mine ran it for them for years. They sold it a few years ago and that friend moved to Costa Rica.


----------



## Ina (Jul 11, 2014)

People are so amazing, and wonderful. Thank you for reminding me of that Mrs. Robinson. :goodjob::thankyou:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

Son, I enjoyed reading your travel log about Oregon!  Made me dig up the book"The Civil War -State By State".  Although it told that "Oregon was peripheral to the main fighting of the Civil War and no military actions of significance were fought between Union and Confederate forces there."...it also told a story of Phil Sheridan.

"The news of the attack on Fort Sumter did not reach Oregon until April 29,1861 - nearly 17 days after the attack- when a steamship from San Francisco delivered the latest headlines from back east.  The future General Philip Sheridan, who was at that time commanding Fort Yamhill, Oregon, was ordered to relinquish command of the outpost to a Capt.James J. Archer. Sheridan didn't trust him, writing that Archer 'intended to go South' and 'I would not turnover the command to him for fear he might commit some rebellious act.'  Sheridan proved right. Archer resigned his commission to join the Confederate army, and Sheridan was able to turn the fort over to a Union Officer."

from The Columbian.

I hope you continue your travel logs.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 11, 2014)

I hope no one gets offended.  Mrs my brother, younger by 5 years.  Got stuck in the 60's.  Looks like Jerry Garcia would look at 65.  He wanted me to invest in a venture back when I worked with him as a brickmason.   He said we could make double-triple our investment in a few days.  Turned out it was a drug buy that I declined,my kids needed other things first.   The runner got caught and my brother lost his money because there was no money back _guarantee_.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 11, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I hope no one gets offended.  Mrs my brother, younger by 5 years.  Got stuck in the 60's.  Looks like Jerry Garcia would look at 65.  He wanted me to invest in a venture back when I worked with him as a brickmason.   He said we could make double-triple our investment in a few days.  Turned out it was a drug buy that I declined,my kids needed other things first.   The runner got caught and my brother lost his money because there was no money back _guarantee_.



And some things never change lol. I know plenty of people who,because up until a few days ago,marijuana growing was legal in our county,have lost a lot of money on those kinds of deals. The most popular things here though,were the home invasion robberies,where the thiefs would go in and steal all the marijuana along with any cash the homeowner may have had around. Usually they are armed when they do this and a couple of people have been shot-at least one was killed last Christmas day.
We`ll see if all of this nonsense stops now that they have outlawed growing large amounts or any amounts outdoors. Now you are limited to 6 indoor plants.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Now you are limited to 6 indoor plants.



It's how you label the pot.

View attachment 8438


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 11, 2014)

Haha. The thing that`s really dumb is that you also have to post outside your house that you are growing. Still trying to figure out what the guy who owns the property next door to us was doing. He was growing probably the 99 plants that were allowed (this was last year) and he did have a copy of his prescription posted on the fence. But his property is just vacant land-and that has never been legal. There has to be a dwelling on the land. Anyway,he lost it all-somebody came and cut it all. I know he thinks we did it but we didn`t. Now the property is for sale.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> *DISCLAIMER*:  I have traveled through/around/across 47 of the contiquous states in the US including DC.  I'm a people watcher and comfirmed non-flyer so my observations and opinions are just that mine!  I mean to offend no one and any dislikes posted are my perception of what I've seen.  Here is my 2nd personal review.
> 
> *Oregon* - A little biased here it's my newly adopted home state - Likes: Friendly people, Coast Highway Astoria to Brookings, Tilamook cheese factory, Newport Aquariam, Seal Caves, Whale watching, Crater Lake, Bend, Breakfast at Cousin's Country Inn in The Dalles, Pendleton Woolen Mills, La Grande, Saturday Market & Lone Pine Farms - Eugene, Voodoo Donuts - Portland, Spruse Goose, Spirite Mountain Casino, Monte Crisco sandwich at Della's - Grants Pass, zero sales tax and of course Columbia River Gorge.  Dislikes:  Eastern Oregon drive from Bend through Burns to Ontartio, rain, road system and many of the drivers, algea & moss everywhere, lack of informational road signs, you can't make a left turn in Portland, the decision to take down the shoe tree near Juntura.
> 
> Being a little OCD, I have phobias and fears.  I'm fearful of heights, closed in places and water that I can't touch bottom.  I have reason, so beit it may be unfounded but I fear flying (combine acrophobia, claustrophobia and real incidents).  My wife is a water sign so 'our' decision to move to Oregon helped satisfy her wants more than mine.  I like the desert and old west genre.  I remember in the 80's standing along the old defunct trans-continental railroad bed in northern Utah looking out into the vastness of sage, jackrabbits and rattlesnakes thinking 'How cool this would be if I was back in the 1800's riding my horse, packing my six-shooter and sleeping under the stars.'  I loved westerns, still do.  My cap guns went on just after my diaper (or so my mother said).  John Wayne was my hero, Jeremiah Johnson is one of my favorite movies.  I grew up with Hopalong Cassidy, The Lone Ranger, Roy Rogers and at one time thought Custer was a good guy.  Never did connect up that 'Nellie Bell' (Pat Brady's Jeep) was out of place historically.



I'm like you, I prefer to see the country by truck rather than plane.  I do love Oregon, especially the Newport Coast.  I can also appreciate the beauty of a desert area.


----------

